# World's Largest Humidor



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

World's Largest Humidor (atleast the title says so)






:ss


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

I got a little misty watching that.

Beautiful.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Cool, back in the days of NC's for me I loved going to the JR stores on trips down south.


----------



## Oyin (Oct 8, 2007)

that's the first drive in humidor ive ever seen.. :dr:dr


----------



## krash (Sep 24, 2007)

But the big question is: Do they use the Cigar Oasis or beads?:ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice.
:tu


----------



## sames (Oct 23, 2007)

krash said:


> But the big question is: Do they use the Cigar Oasis or beads?:ss


1 ton of beads per 100 foot area duh!


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey that's my HOUSE!


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

i've been to their walk in storefront humidor in statesville a few times, and they do have good deals, but they don't have anything special. you will NEVER find a rare fuente in there, not even ashtons or padrons. mostly the mid range premiums they have, but nothing to get really worked up over. the walk in is also filled almost 50% with macine made (lots of white owls and phillies...u). they pride themselves on selling NC montecristos.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I have yet to order anything from JR. Not for any reason other than, CI and Famous make it too easy with their daily deals and free shipping, I ususally just never get anywhere else before the money is gone. But that is an impressive Humidor.

How about when that woman slam dunks that bundle into the box she's packing?


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the video. Pretty cool to see a humidor that big.....


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Funny, that doesn't look like Klugsy's humi!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I would go larger.............you never know. :r


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

I got to tour that place back in 99 or so, It was amazing. I tried to get lost and stay over night but they kept finding me.....followed the trail of drool I guess.


----------

